# War arc Gamakichi vs Gamabunta



## Android (Nov 7, 2016)

Area : Sannin deatlock
Knowledge : manga
SoM : for the kill

War arc Gamakichi has sage mode and whatnot , but i don't know , he didn't seem any stronger than Bunta .
Anyway , discuss .


----------



## theRonin (Nov 7, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> Area : Sannin deatlock
> Knowledge : manga
> SoM : for the kill
> 
> ...


Gamabunta has shown more, furthermore Gamakichi is new to fighting in his Huge form.

@ bold. I thought every battle capable toad could use sage mode.


----------



## Android (Nov 7, 2016)

Ichibat said:


> @ bold. I thought every battle capable toad could use sage mode.


Nop , only Fukasku , Shima , and Gamakishi have shown sage mode .


----------



## theRonin (Nov 7, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> Nop , only Fukasku , Shima , and Gamakishi have shown sage mode .


Really? That's messed up. Why would Gamabunta neglect his own clans tech?


----------



## Android (Nov 7, 2016)

Ichibat said:


> Really? That's messed up. Why would Gamabunta neglect his own clans tech?


Kishi

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Nov 7, 2016)

Well, from a Portrayal/Hype standpoint, Kichi SHOULD be above Bunta, after all, once Naruto achieved SM, he officially surpassed everyone left alive in the village at that point, bar maybe Gai with 8 gates.

And based on the new three-way summoning where team 7 showed off their new summons that were supposed to be viewed as stronger than their predecessors (Aoda for Sasuke, Kichi for Naruto) and the irrelevant copy/paste of Tsunade with pink hair summoning Tsunades personal summons >_>>>>>>>>>>

From a hype standpoint, Kichi is well above Bunta.

Based on feats, Kichi didn't do anything impressive besides jump, Bunta has more feats under his belt, Kichi didn't get enough time to truly shine.


I'd still vote for Kichi 9/10 times though, SM casually puts him above Bunta.

Due to SM, Kichis strength, taijutsu and durability are all well above Bunta.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 7, 2016)

GamaKISHI? Suddenly I've got such a funny image in my head of Kishimoto turning into a frog lol. 

As for Gamakichi he might be equal more or less to Gamabunta but I think he loses due to experience and skill advantage that the older frog got over him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rai (Nov 7, 2016)

Gamakichi wins.

Because of the new generation surpassing the old


----------

